# RecipeDB - Doc's Bavarian Weizen



## Doc

Doc's Bavarian Weizen  Ale - Weizen/Weissbier  All Grain               18 Votes        Brewer's Notes After many many attempts at trying to perfect a weizen, this is the recipe that has done it for me.Just missed a place in '07 in the Bitter & Twisted comp.Third in the NSW State Comp '07A hit at Doctors Orders Brewery :-)Mash @ 66.5degC   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.1 kg Weyermann Pilsner    5.1 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1 g DCL Yeast WB-06 - German Wheat       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 26.4 IBU   Efficiency 65%   Alcohol 4.93%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 9 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Barry

Good Day Doc
I have heard good things about the dried wheat yeast you used. Would you recommend it ahead of liquid wheat yeasts?


----------



## Doc

I've only used it three times so far.
I find it a very good substitute for WLP300.
I don't think it would quite be up to WLP400 for a wit (but I haven't tried that yet).

I'm more than happy with it. 
The latest use is in a Bav hefe-dunkelweizen, and it is very very close to Frankiskaner hefe-dunkel.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross

Doc,

I've got a wheat made with WB-06 at the moment that is very citrussy & tart. I reckon this yeast fermented cool would be great in a Wit (even though not strictly to style), as i reckon the clovey character will compliment the spices nicely & therefore planning to use in my next one - what do you reckon?

cheers ross


----------



## mickoz

At what temps do the flavours change? I've heard low temp gives clove and higher temps give banana but what is low and what is high? I'm assuming 16 -18c for low and 22 - 24 for high?
Can anyone clarify this please?

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Doc

I've been fermenting the WB-06 at 20/21degC and am getting the typical clove/banana phenols you'd get from WLP300 at the same temp.
Would be interesting to stress the yeast a little (pitch less that the 11gm packet) and ferment at say 18degC in a Wit and see what phenols/esters come through.

Doc


----------



## sah

A couple of weeks ago I made my first Hefe. I just plucked a recipe out of the air. 50% JW wheat, 50% JW Pils. Single infusion mash at 66-67C. Spalt to 14.2 IBU.

Very similar to yours Doc.

I pitched WB-06 at 9C and let it rise and ferment at 18C.

This beer was a hit at a recent IBUs meet and with everyone else that has tried it. Good balance of clove, bubblegum and bananna. Not tart.

It's amazing how simple and good this recipe is - no acid rest, no protein rest, no decoction.

I've just brewed another one, 50% wheat, 47.5% pils and 2.5% vienna. Pitched the same yeast tonight at 11C and I'll ferment at 18C.

If you hadn't posted this recipe Doc I would have.

regards,
Scott


----------



## sah

I thought this thread should mention carbonation. The right amount makes a big difference. It needs to be high. My kegging CO2 low pressure guage reads in litres per minute so I can't calculate exactly how many volumes I carbonate to, but I think 3 to 3.5 volumes is an often recommended amount.

Oh and drink this beer young and quick, when the yeast drops out it just doesn't seem as nice.

regards,
Scott


----------



## WitWonder

Going to try this today however could not get a hold of any Hallertauer. Can anyone provide some ideas for a substitute? I have some EK Goldings, Tettnang (spelling), northern brewer, Cascade and Willamette in my collection...


----------



## bakkerman

WitWonder said:


> Going to try this today however could not get a hold of any Hallertauer. Can anyone provide some ideas for a substitute? I have some EK Goldings, Tettnang (spelling), northern brewer, Cascade and Willamette in my collection...



As the hops do not dominate this style you can choose the hop.

Use any German to hop this, the Tetnanger will be a good substitute.


----------



## hanzie

Great beer Doc

I used wb-06 brewed at 20c. The flavour was banana/bubblegum but is fading quick. Its very blond slightly cloudy with a big compact head. Carbed to 2.7 volumes seems right for me. I agree drink it young. Ze germans are coming! 

Hanzie


----------



## Doc

Glad it worked well for you Hanzie.
I brewed it again the other week and got three cubes.
The first I threw some rhubarb at, and the other two will be the stock beer.
Very drinkable in summer 

Doc


----------



## Rob C

Going to brew this on saturday. Just a question what sort of fermentation do you use for your Hefe's 10days 14days ect ect?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Doc

I usually let it go 10-14 days.
I just keg it when it gets to terminal gravity.

Good luck with it Rob.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pokolbinguy

G'day Folks,

Anyone got a beersmith file for this recipe?

Cheers, Pok


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery

I just kegged this 2 days ago, after 9 days fermenting. Used the craft brewery weizen yeast. I didn't get the SG that I expected, a bit disappointing. However this bier rocks, low SG and all!!! Nice prescription, Doc.... :super:


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

pokolbinguy said:


> G'day Folks,
> 
> Anyone got a beersmith file for this recipe?
> 
> Cheers, Pok



This beer is always on tap at my place, one of my favorite recipes to date. I'll attach a *.bsm from BeerSmith for you pok.

Thanks for sharing Doc 

View attachment DBW.bsm


----------



## hughyg

Could I use c. saaz in this beer


----------



## Phoney

Im drinking this now - but with Wyeast 3068.


Very, very nice!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Looks like a great recipe Doc... think this one will be brewed in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MeLoveBeer

Currently have this brew fermenting with Wyeast Bavarian Wheat 3638 and can't believe how good it is... there is a very real chance that my over testing/tasting will lead to a whole lot of litres not making it into bottles the way I'm going.

Fermenting the brew at 18 degrees and loving the hint of banana that has developed; only thing that was unexpected was just how agressive this yeast is (my airlock is constantly full of beer and I've spent a fair bit of time cleaning up the overflow).

Thanks for the recipe Doc; reckon it could be a regular.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Thinking about brewing this one and was wondering what temperature would be good to get some descent banana from WB06 without being over the top?

I have used WB06 in the past and was a little tart at 18 I thought.


----------



## beerbog

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Thinking about brewing this one and was wondering what temperature would be good to get some descent banana from WB06 without being over the top?
> 
> I have used WB06 in the past and was a little tart at 18 I thought.




I did it at 19 with WB06 and although excellent, sweetened up alot after 2 - 3 weeks. :beerbang:


----------



## JulieRush

have one of these in the fermenter at the moment using 3638 and will "+1" the ferocity with which the yeast works.

was wondering with this one... how young is young enough?

It's been around 10 days in primary and I'm pretty sure it's reached FG (sitting at 1012 for 2 days). What would you suggest for a suitable timeframe for bottling and conditioning/drinking?

I was planning on waiting til the weekend to bottle but might do it tomorrow evening. I normally leave in the bottle for 2 weeks then get stuck in (I'm impatient and really useless at waiting for beers to age much)

Should I leave it longer before chilling, and any suggestions on how long to condition and then chill before drinking? 

I usually condition in the bottle for two weeks minimum, then chill oen or two for a day before I drink it. if it tastes ok I chill the rest.

thoughts?

EDIT - so read the "primary 9 days condition 1 week" in the recipe. any advance on that? would I gain anything by leaving it a little longer conditioning?


----------



## jkmeldrum

Gidday Doc

Highly rate this recipe....did one recently with Wyeast 3056, and cos I already had another going in my fermentation fridge, this one brewed out a little warmer than intended (about 22C) and the yeast was ferocious, through the airlock a number of times...didn't hold much hope of a good brew, but got to say it is awesome....got some nice banana which is dying off reasonably quickly but still tastes beautiful and easy to drink. A hit with friends who don't like the hoppy beers.
Cheers

Molly


----------



## einnebcj

Considering doing this recipe. Sorry if this is a dumb question but my LHB has JW Wheat(Raw) - Unmalted. Is this the same or different to what the recipe asks for? If it is different - what would be a viable replacement?

Chris


----------



## sah

I'd be surprised if Joe White distribute unmalted wheat. This is the stuff you make bread from. It has limited use in beer making, used in some belgian wits. You definitely need malted wheat for a hefe & if it's made by JW, I'd bet that's what it is.


----------



## einnebcj

SAH said:


> I'd be surprised if Joe White distribute unmalted wheat. This is the stuff you make bread from. It has limited use in beer making, used in some belgian wits. You definitely need malted wheat for a hefe & if it's made by JW, I'd bet that's what it is.



It's definitely it - http://brewadelaide.com/retail/index.php?m...products_id=351
Grrrrrr....back to the drawing board!


----------



## jimi

einnebcj said:


> It's definitely it - http://brewadelaide.com/retail/index.php?m...products_id=351
> Grrrrrr....back to the drawing board!




The recipe calls for 'malted wheat'. 50% unmalted wheat in a Bavarian weizen would be crazy town


----------



## twizt1d

this is the stuff your after
http://brewadelaide.com/retail/index.php?m...products_id=133


----------



## joshF

Threw this recipe down last sunday, OG 1.051 and checked gravity today at 1.012 after only 6 days. Agree with all the comments about WB-06 being aggressive, foamed up like crazy and the krausen is stilll thick as hell. In fact when i took a hydrometer sample i thought i put my wine thief in far/deep enough only to suck up a bunch of krausen instead of beer haha! Sample tastes pretty friggen good though, especially since i buggered the hops up and added more the following day. Overall, this recipe is super simple but tastes damn good. 

I suspect that given the fast rate in which it has fermented and the gravity sample, it will be 'finished' over the next day or so but how long do you recommend leaving in the fermenter for? I'd like to rack to secondary asap so i can fit in my next batch (doing it this sunday) but don't know if its worthwhile racking to secondary or just bottling it?

cheers,
Josh


----------



## carniebrew

Every brew i've done with WB-06 has completely fermented out within 7 days, and I don't bother with a secondary for my weizen beers....I like to rotate the bottles to put the yeast back into suspension before pouring anyway. Straight into the bottles from the primary, and I often use carb drops 'coz I like 'em well carbonated to stay true to style. Ready to drink within 5-7 days. I just tried my latest WB-06 dunkel today after 4 days in the bottle and it's 90% carbonated I reckon.


----------



## sah

joshF said:


> I suspect that given the fast rate in which it has fermented and the gravity sample, it will be 'finished' over the next day or so but how long do you recommend leaving in the fermenter for? I'd like to rack to secondary asap so i can fit in my next batch (doing it this sunday) but don't know if its worthwhile racking to secondary or just bottling it?


There is no need for a secondary but a word of warning. WB06 will pull a 1.055+ down to 1.009 or less so you will want to avoid bottling prematurely. Even at cool temps <16C WB06 always gets the job done in 7 days at most.


----------



## einnebcj

Hi all

Was thinking of putting this down tonight but am worried that with forecast temps of 37-38 degrees over the next few days, I'm going to be in trouble with the ferment. I don't have an STC hooked up to my fridge yet (it's still in the box!). I figure with the fridge off and door kept closed, I can keep the temp at 20-21 (?) but not at the 18 that seems to be optimal for this brew. Should I just wait for some cooler weather....or until I get the STC up and happening?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## carniebrew

Which yeast Chris? Keep in mind that weizen yeasts can actually benefit from higher ferment temps...my last wb-06 brew was deliberately fermented at 23.5, and I'm stoked with the resultant banana flavours/aromas. I wouldn't worry at all about fermenting a good weizen yeast at 20-21.


----------



## einnebcj

carniebrew said:


> Which yeast Chris? Keep in mind that weizen yeasts can actually benefit from higher ferment temps...my last wb-06 brew was deliberately fermented at 23.5, and I'm stoked with the resultant banana flavours/aromas. I wouldn't worry at all about fermenting a good weizen yeast at 20-21.


Danstar Munich Yeast.....


----------



## thylacine

Hanzie said:


> Great beer Doc
> 
> I used wb-06 brewed at 20c. The flavour was banana/bubblegum but is fading quick. Its very blond slightly cloudy with a big compact head. Carbed to 2.7 volumes seems right for me. I agree drink it young. Ze germans are coming!
> 
> Hanzie


Re: WB-06 & "banana/bubblegum". Ahh, I no longer have to pay extra for a 'proven' liquid like WLP380. Rippa!


----------



## Droopy Brew

Think I will give this a go for my second AG.
Just a couple of questions, not sure if Doc is still around but Im sure someone can help.'

Efficiency is 65% -is this due to a higher mash temp or just the system Doc uses? I got 73% on my last pale ale at 65C- should I alter this or expect the same with this recipe?

How long is the mash? 90 min or less?

26.4 IBUs sounds a bit high for a wiezen. Does it just work better with a higher FG beer or could I afford to reduce this a bit to say 20IBUs?

Cheers,


----------

